# Dziwne zachowanie kompa... zwiechy, segfaulty, restarty...

## EndrjuX

Ok...

pisalem tu juz pare razy z problemami z grafika itp ktore do tej pory bralem na software...

problem jest taki:

Na NVIDI:

Wszystkie aplikacje OGL segfaultują (wyjatkiem sa np. wygaszacze 3d z kde), X'y co pewien czas tez.

na ATI:

Wszystkie aplikacje OGL powoduja całkowite zawieszenie sie komputera (nawet wygaszacze 3d z kde, pozostaje reset, choc np. muzyka gra), same X'y sa calkowicie stabilne

Jak widac probowalem calkiem innych producentow kart graficznych a wiec calkiem innych sterownikow i implementacji ogl. Doszedlem do wniosku ze skoro takie calkiem rozne kombinacje zawodza a uzywam stabilnej instalacji z manuala, tak jak rzesze ludzi ktorym karty ati i nvidia dzialaja, to cos nie tak musi byc ze sprzetem...

a wiec moj sprzecik:

ASUS A7V880 (ma rok) to jest VIA KT880

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton

Dual Channel 2x256 MB RAM (Goodram, maja jakies 4 miesiace)

ATI Radeon 9600 PRO (Sapphire) lub NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Gainward)

Samsung jakis stary 20 GB na PATA ktory sluzy do bakupow

Segate Barracuda 120 GB SATA (ma jakies 4 miesiace)

CD-ROM, LAN, 

Zasilacz Modecom FeelX 350W (pasywne pfc, ma rok, nie taki najgorszy chyba) 

i nawet mam listwe antyprzepieciowa  :Wink: 

temperatury sa w porzadku, natomiast napiecia... lm_sensors ostatnio podal mi ze 3,3V ma 2,94 co bylo by dosc tragiczne... ale uzylem miernika uniwersalnego i pokazal 3,29, inne napiecia tez w porzadku pod miernikiem (zreszta pod sensorami tez)

zrobilem tescik, caly czas majac podlaczony miernik na 3,3 wlaczylem tuxracera i czekalem do zwiechy (na ati, bo ta teraz mam) i caly czas napiecie bylo w granicach 3,28, nawet kiedy gra umarla 

nic juz z tego nie wiem :/

poza tym, kiedy wlaczam komputer zanim cokolwiek pojawi sie na monitorze po jakis 5s. slysze taki "klik" resetu, potem znowu cd-rom od nowa zaczyna szurac, znowu 5s i znowu "klik" i dopiero po tym startuje normalnie... :/   

myslicie ze to wszystko moze byc wina plyty glownej lub zasilacza? dodam ze testowalem ram memtestem i nic nie pokazal...

zrozpaczony i bezradny pozdrawia

Endrju.

----------

## Yatmai

odpal memtest86... jest na płytce instalacyjnej gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## EndrjuX

zrobie to w nocy zeby sobie pojezdzil po nim troche... z drugiej strony juz to kiedys robilem i nic nie bylo (napisalem to) no i ten ram jest calkiem nowy...

zakladajac ze nie pokaze bledow? co wtedy?

a zadkladajac ze pokaze? to wcale nie musi byc ram :>

ehhh...  :Sad: 

gentoo jest moim jedynym systemem juz od prawie 2 lat i nigdy mnie nie zawiodl ;( *tupie nozkami i placze*  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie segfaulty lecą przez ram, albo eksperymentalne flagi, więc odpowiedz sobie sam na ile namieszałeś w make.conf  :Razz: 

Zawiechy i resety mogą też wskazywać na zasiłkę, choć nie jest zła, a i twój sprzęt jakoś szczególnie prądo-żerny nie jest.

Propos jeszcze tego drobnego druczku miałem tak ostatnio w kompie, że ram był ok (sprawdzony w innym kompie memtestem ze 3x każda kość) a mimo to memtest dawał błędy i kompilacje się sypały. pewnie siadło coś w kontrolerze pamięci, tudzież fizyczne uszkodzenie obwodu komunikacji kontrolera z pamięcią, na to już raczej lekarstwa nie ma 

----------

## EndrjuX

no wlasnie make.conf jest nic specjalny:

```
Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 10 Jan 2007 18:20:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer moo prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X aac acpi alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol amarok amr aoss apache2 arts asf berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth chardet cli config_wizard cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags cvs dbus dlloader dri elibc_glibc encode extramodules fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gd gdbm gif glut gpm gtk gtk1 hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kernel_linux lame libg++ linguas_pl lm_sensors mmx mmxext mp3 mplayer mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pascal pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 quicktime readline real reflection session spell spl sql sse ssl symlink tcltk tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vidix visualization vorbis win32codecs wma xchattext xcomposite xine xorg xv zlib"
```

a ja mialem tak ze memtest pokazywal 300 000 bledow a okazalo sie ze to cache procesora bylo uszkodzone  :Smile: 

oddam go do serwisu jakiegos zeby przebadali sprzet (mam nadzieje ze cos takiego mi zrobia jak nie mam windowsa) oby to byl zasilacz  :Very Happy: 

eh

pozdrawiam a w nocy memtest  :Very Happy: 

Endrju.

----------

## Yatmai

Zasadnicze jeszcze pytanie czy masz uziemionego kompa.... Bo ja na zasilaniu bez uziemienia rok temu usmażyłem sobie 3 kości ramu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EndrjuX

w sensie lancucha laczacego kompa z kaloryferem nie mam  :Wink:  (obudowa stoi na drewnie i plastiku :> a plyta jest przykrecona plastikiem i metalem  :Very Happy: )

hmm w gniazdku chyba nie ma bolca... ave nasze budownictwo... i po co mi ta listwa i wszystko jak gniazdko nie ma uzmienia :/

----------

## Yatmai

No jeśli nie masz bolca (bo łańcuch na kaloryfer to darujmy sobie  :Smile:  )to obstawiam ram, mnie rok temu jakoś 2-3 tygodnie wytrzymywały bez uziemienia po czym miałem grzanki  :Very Happy: 

A jak nie masz uziemienia to sobie stwórz sztuczne (układ TN-S jeśli sie w tym łapiesz  :Very Happy: ), wydaje się totalną prowizorką, ale daje efekty  :Smile: 

----------

## EndrjuX

hm hm memtest lecial w nocy 7h, 15 przejsc i zero bledow :/

wyglada na to ze proc/pamiec jest ok

a co myslicie o tym resecie przy wlaczaniu?

----------

## n0rbi666

Polecam prime95 - dokładniej linuxową wersję mprime  :Smile:  http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm

Odpalasz torture test - i jeżeli proc/ram nie wytrzymują - wysypie się  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *EndrjuX wrote:*   

> hm hm memtest lecial w nocy 7h, 15 przejsc i zero bledow :/
> 
> wyglada na to ze proc/pamiec jest ok
> 
> a co myslicie o tym resecie przy wlaczaniu?

 

Gdyby nie to że komp działał, to powiedziałbym -- niedorobiony BIOS. Może poszły Ci kondensatory na płycie? Pooglądaj czy nie są wybrzuszone czy coś w ten deseń.

----------

## EndrjuX

no w nocy zostawie ten prime zeby go posmazyc troche...

ale w ogole, myslice ze to moze byc cos z softem? mam normalny config calkiem standardowy, a 3d nicht  :Sad:  memtest zero bledow... moze to agp? albo plyta nie dziala stabilnie z tym procem a moze to przez dual channel ? eh nic juz nie wiem...

oby serwis mi cos pomogl...

----------

## EndrjuX

przepraszam ze 2 posty ale chcialem zeby sie podswietlilo ze sa nowe  :Razz: 

no to prime lecial w nocy:

```
Self-test 48K passed!

Test 1, 84000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1150221 using 56K FFT length.

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4999847412, expected less than 0.4

Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Torture Test ran 6 hours, 14 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.

```

no ok, a 7h memtesta nic nie pokazalo :/

 :Sad: 

----------

## c2p

Ja miałem takie przygody z komputerem po zakupie nowej kości RAM. Wcześniej miałem nonamePC2700-256MB-CL2 i dokupiłem KingstonaPC3200-512MB-CL2.5. Komputer zawieszał się kilka minut po starcie lub nawet restartował. Jedynym rozwiązaniem było ustawienie w BIOSie wszystkich opcji odpowiedzialnych za RAM na "By SPD".

----------

## rapidus

Witam!

Miałem podobny problem czyli częsty bezzasadny zwis kompa. Było słychać "PYK" i wszystko stawało tylko twardy reset pomagał, działo się to sporadycznie aż w końcu musiałem kilkanaście raz restartować (albo sam się restartował) komputer podczas uruchamiania, winny temu był zasilacza (350W, który miał może z 8miesięcy  :Exclamation:  ).Po wymianie wszystko było ok. Może pożycz od jakiegoś swojego koleszki zasilacz i sprawdź czy to nie jego wina... tak by wyeliminować jedną z możliwych przyczyn. 

Pozdro

----------

